# Any Advice on Carrying Your Weapon In Your Vehicle?



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

I was thinking about this at work today as I was thinking back to my first exposure to handguns. It was through my dad that I saw my first gun (although he never did teach me to shoot). I remember how every time we left home he would bring his Beretta 9mm with him. He kept it in what looked like an IWB holster, but he would always stuff it down by his driver seat or put it in the glove compartment.

How do you guys carry when traveling?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

When driving or sitting long periods of time I like crossdraw or shoulder holster. Fobus make a vechile mounted holster I have not tried one yet but a friend seems to like his.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Just don't leave it in your car if there's any chance of it getting broken into. Sure, it'd set me back $800 but I'd also be supplying a thief with a deadly weapon that is registered to me. Not something I want.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Short trips IWB.

Long trips, I've made this out of my old CTAC holster and industrial strength Velcro. Sticks right to front of the seat and is located where my hand naturally falls:










When I leave the car I keep the gun in a Center-Of Mass in car safe.

http://www.center-of-mass.com/


----------



## HardLivin (Mar 5, 2008)

I've thought about the same thing. Keeping between the seat and the console will make for a tricky situation should I get pulled over. A couple thing will have to happen, unbuckle seat belt and pull wallet out of my pocket. All this with my hand possibly brushing gun or extremely close to it.

I usually keep it between the passenger seat and the console. Still within close reach.

I am actually looking at a way to mount it up under the steering column.


----------



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Todd said:


> Short trips IWB.
> 
> Long trips, I've made this out of my old CTAC holster and industrial strength Velcro. Sticks right to front of the seat and is located where my hand naturally falls:
> 
> ...


Nice! I like the way you used an old holster. Is this bolted on to your drivers seat some how?


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I keep it on my person, period. I only take it off when I'm going to bed.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jfrink2 said:


> Nice! I like the way you used an old holster. Is this bolted on to your drivers seat some how?


Industrial strength Velcro. Holds great and the holster is not permanently mounted. Right now it's off and in the door pocket. Long car ride in a couple weeks, slap it to the Velcro and I'm good to go. :smt023


----------



## TampaSsgt (Apr 3, 2008)

Kyle1337 said:


> I keep it on my person, period. I only take it off when I'm going to bed.


The best answer I have seen so far!  :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm back to very frequent thigh pocket carry in cargo shorts.

It's back to 80+ every day in Florida now... God, I love it.

I live in shorts and either a t-shirt or golf shirt. (Fitness Professional) I live in big-pocket khaki cargo shorts. If I'm just running to the store (just got back), I will actually slip my XD45 4" in the pocket, slide down, grip up and forward. It looks like a box or palm pilot, or anything BUT a gun. The pleated structure to the pocket conceals very well. I'll carry my XD9SC too, the same way.

It's comfort/concealment over speed in a low-risk environment, like the grocery store. In the truck, same thing... I have a seat mounted holster too, and I'll put it there for longer trips, but otherwise, it's pocket carry.

If an idiot with a knife asks for my wallet? "Just a second, don't hurt me, I don't want trouble, it's all yours! It's in my pocket." "OOPS... wrong pocket. This one is holding a gun! Try not to sh__ yourself here in public buddy."

If an idiot pulls a gun on you... You will have a VERY low probability to out draw him, even in your waist band... Most criminals want the money, and they want it now, and they want to be gone. If I have cover close by, I'll move to cover first, then have the required 2 seconds to draw from the pocket...

In a higher-risk area, I have a good IWB, and a good OWB, and a light jacket... But in Orlando in the summer???

JW


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Jacket = almost anything can be hidden

HOT weather is where the difficulties present.

I put a hammerless snubby in my pocket, or I use a under the shoulder rig, like galco's jackass rig and wear a white T under, and an unbuttoned lightweight on top. I usually carry my Sig 229 in this way.

These configurations work very well for me, good luck.

edit: In a vehicle, guns are on the console ready for action, if I get out, they go with me.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Todd said:


> Sticks right to front of the seat and is located where my hand naturally falls:


A man's gotta scratch.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> If an idiot pulls a gun on you... You will have a VERY low probability to out draw him, even in your waist band... Most criminals want the money, and they want it now, and they want to be gone. If I have cover close by, I'll move to cover first, then have the required 2 seconds to draw from the pocket...


Good advice because you're not going to outdraw a drawn gun. It's takes 2+ seconds to draw and fire, and less than a second to fire a already drawn gun. Heavy odds are the BG has fired and you're down/dead before you even got to clear leather if you try anything stupid.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

This is why I'd like to be able to carry at 4 o'clock IWB, but it's not comfortable. At 4 o'clock, you can pretend to be reaching for your wallet (if the BG is in front of you and can't see where your hand is really going) and actually draw and fire before he has a chance to look at what you're holding.

As far as a pocket gun, if it's small enough it can be fired from inside the pocket, which nobody expects. You might ruin a pair of shorts but at least you'll have a cool story to go with it. Wouldn't bother me though, all my jeans and shorts have holes in them anyway, so it'd look normal to have a hole in the pocket.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Wouldn't bother me though, all my jeans and shorts have holes in them anyway, so it'd look normal to have a hole in the pocket.


Sounds like it's time to stop spending so much money on guns and spend a little on clothes. :anim_lol:


----------

